# Tegu tail shaking



## crimsonrazac (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey, I was letting my tegu free roam like I do everyday, he decided to crawl about half way under a blanket. Then all of a sudden it started shaking its tail, kind of like a rattle snake. I havn't seen him do it before.... Any one else have a similar experience?


----------



## RehabRalphy (Apr 5, 2009)

Thats a sign of "back off"


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 5, 2009)

RehabRalphy said:


> Thats a sign of "back off"



I wasn't even close to it, let alone in its range of vison lol.... Are you sure?
+the fact that it walked over to me about 3 minutes later


----------



## RehabRalphy (Apr 5, 2009)

Its like a warning. lol


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 5, 2009)

I wonder who he was warning then :lol:


----------



## omgtaylorg (Apr 5, 2009)

Mine has done it before when he was burring himself under the mulch and I was messing with the mulch above him, started to shake his tail like a rattle snake...assuming it means stop messing with me lol.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 5, 2009)

omgtaylorg said:


> Mine has done it before when he was burring himself under the mulch and I was messing with the mulch above him, started to shake his tail like a rattle snake...assuming it means stop messing with me lol.



Or it could be something they do when they bury themselfs. Mine was going under a blanket.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Apr 5, 2009)

I tested it out, i stopped messing with him, tail stopped shaking, touched the mulch right above him again, started to shake until i stopped...did that like 3 times, it deff had to do with me messing with him while he was burring, and this tegu is 100% tame so idk.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 5, 2009)

I was around 10 feet away from my tegu. Might have something to do with the pressure from you hand on top?


----------

